# Worry about snail eggs?



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

One of my Cerith snail's is doing this at the moment. Should I let the eggs be? Will my clown fish care to eat them? He doesn't seem to care at the moment.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Let em go!If they actually grow you can always take them to LFS.Most marine stuff gets eaten in closed systems(like 85%).


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Yup, let em go. If your lucky, you might get a couple free snails out of it.


----------



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

that's what snail eggs look like?!??!?!? so that's what that stuff is in my tank!!!!! UT UH!!!!!!! HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Why you need help? Snails reproducing in a SW tank is awesome, we love em!!!


----------

